# Drum parking hand brake problem



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Don't know if any of you have this problem.

I have a 1989 Sentra coupe.

When I brake with the front disc brake the rear drum hand brkae make those scrapping noise you would hear when you put on the hand brake and press on the gas.

I have NO idea why I know is the rear drum cause I heard it form out side. All I have to do is hold dow the brake padel and let the car me slowly and the damn rear brake would make noise and I didn't even pull the hand brake. any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

When you hit the brake pedal, all four brakes are working, not just the front brakes. If you are getting abnormal scraping noises from the rear it's time to pull off the drums and inspect the rear brakes.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

like myetball said !! probably pads on rivets !!... be quick on this before you have to buy drums too !!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't know guys.........I thought the rear drum brakes would only work when u pull on the hand brake lever. I don't have Disc brake in the rear. I don't have caliper and rotor combo in the rear like the front so only the front brake is should stp the car when i press on the brake pedal.....also I just change the rear drum brake pads because i was haven't this same problem before


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Dude, there isn't a car on the road today that only uses the front brakes to stop the car....unless the rear brakes are broken...like yours are soon to be.

I gather you have never done rear brakes hence your lack of knowledge. You really need to get those drums off and inspect what's under there. Hopefully you will understand once you get it apart. If not, let us know and we can help you out.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I feel pretty bad for not knowing the drum work with the front too...I found that out after my last reply........I done alot of suspension works but never understand anything about brakes but anyway I know I paid someone to replace those pad like 2 months ago


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

than you should that it back to the guy who did it , you must have a garanty on it !!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't worry about not knowing....you're here to get info. Alot of people get their front brakes changed several times before they even consider working on the rear ones but it sounds like it's time for an overhaul. Do yourself a favor and get all the springs changed as well as the wheel cylinders along with the shoes...it's well worth it.


----------

